# Friend shot a wierd deer, (pic)



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Buddy of mine shot this deer a couple of days ago north of san antonio. any ideas what it is, I posted on another board and most think its a melanistic whitetail deer, some say a sika but I know it isnt a sika, sika's dont have ears like that, one said a a fallow button buck. Maybe but I dont know, I thinks its a whitetail.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Melanistic whitetail!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm not sure, but the head doesn't look the right shape for a WT to me.........


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

artofficial said:


> Melanistic whitetail!!!


But where is the throat patch, the moustache(I can see small traces of this, I think) It just doesn't have the right head shape to me, for it to be a whitetail.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is a pic of a melanistic wt buck for comparison. Look pretty similar to me, but I'm not a deer guy.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Clean it and eat it and it wont matter what it is......
I would get the hide tannned though.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Melanistic whitetail!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

its not a whitetail but looks like a yearling nubbin buck of some kind. maybe a sika?? just guessing here.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Dude, that is an endangered species! I would delete that post asap!!! J/K, let us know what the meat is like. Good bow kill.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Half Chupacabra, Half Whitetail.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Solid Action said:


> Half Chupacabra, Half Whitetail.


LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Learn something new every day*

After searching the net for MELANISTIC whitetail that picture sure dose look like one.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Face doesn't look like a whitetail to me. He shot it with a crossbow?

TH


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Getting popcorn out for this one. lmfao


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Face doesn't look like a whitetail to me. He shot it with a crossbow?
> 
> TH


yes he's a diabled vet


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Send a picture or blood sample to Texas A&M or Texas Parks and Wildlife, there has to be someone smart enough around there to figure it out.. Cool either way, I would have waxed his arse..or her arse or its arse.. 


better to get it before the black panthers do


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

cross between chocolate fallow and whitetail ?????

But more than likely Solid Action is correct...half cuppa & half whitetail. LOL


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Did I mention that it was a Melanistic whitetail?????


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree with Solid Action... If I cant reconize it right away it sure to be the Chupacabra !


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Whitetail Goat! A fast goat btw.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

There are alot of Melanistic whitetail just north of San Antonio, my guess it one of them.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

You are a smart man!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It's not a Sika. Sikas have a rump patch. Could be a melanistic whitetail or fallow. However, from what I can see of the tail it doesn't looks like a fallow. probably a WT.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Half Whitetail/Half Black Panther


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TroutMaster76 said:


> Half Whitetail/Half Black Panther


Nope. Nobody ever kills a black panther. They are only seen everywhere.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Melanistic whitetail with a severe overbite?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Look at the tail. It is a WT. Albino deer look strange too.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

google "chocolate fallow yearling" thats what it is.


----------



## Poctime (Jun 19, 2007)

I think it is dead


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

It appears to be a cross between a Chocolate Fallow and a Whitetail. I didn't think they would interbreed, but that sure looks like they did.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

There is no color variance, trust me, It's a whitetail. Look at the inside of the ears and brisket.

MELANISTIC


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too bad it doesn't have a tag in its ear, we could tell then


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't mean to get off topic but did he tag it? Just curious if he spent a tag on it without being certian of what it was.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

It is not a fallow--artoficial has sold me--look at the tail--gatta be a whitetail-----I mean Brown Tail!
I sure would tan that hide--If he don't I'll buy it from him and do it!!??

Hate to say it but Garrett hit it also straight on to send it to A&M--Green for the wild man!---It would do a service to us here in Texas for the study aspect of it! .02


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I don't mean to get off topic but did he tag it? Just curious if he spent a tag on it without being certian of what it was.


I dunno I wasnt there, my other friend was and he just told me he took it to the taxidermy and is getting it mounted, I think full body. He also said the taxidermy told him it was a sika, but they are way off on hat one, I know it aint a sika, I do believe its a whitetail.


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks alot like the young fallow (albeit a doe) that my son shot last week.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

ok im going to take a crack at guessing what this animal is......
um 
hmmmm
ummm
yup
hmmmm..uhhhhhh
yep ok i got it
looks like a little 
breakfast...lunch...and dinner if divided properly and cooked right....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Cool!*



zrexpilot said:


> yes he's a diabled vet


We had a disabled Vet on our hunt last weekend and he shot a crossbow.

And I didn't push him into a tree either.

Still don't think that's a whitetail.

TH


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

DNA--------------Who's My Daddy?-----couldn't help it! Ha!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Diesel sniffin WT.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Definately not a sika


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*not a chupra:*

This is a Chupra-Fallow:


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

*Melanistic whitetail which is rare, here is the link.*

http://www.thejump.net/hunting/4-hunting-6/whitetail-pictures-11.htm


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Sure looks like it might just maybe be one of the offspring of that record buck that someone killed in the Walmart parking lot late last season. I think I would have let it go another year and studied it some.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

it's definately a melanistic whitetail....


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

RonE said:


> Sure looks like it might just maybe be one of the offspring of that record buck that someone killed in the Walmart parking lot late last season. I think I would have let it go another year and studied it some.


You dont know this guy, if its brown it's down.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Pretty freaky looking deer.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

You mentioned he is a disaled vet. Did he shoot it at Camp Bullis? My parents live right next to it and they have several melanistic whitetail coming up in their yard this year. Here's a pic of a yearling earlier this year. It would be interesting to know if there are more than just the few that come up in their yard in the area.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

nah it was up by canyon lake


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Pretty cool--I shot 2 melanistic whitetails back in the 80's within a few miles of each other. One was a little basket 6pt off of Evans rd and 281 the other was a doe about 2 miles further north off of 281. At the time we had no idea what they were but they were definitelt WT's.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I didn't see the pic, can someone PM it ot me?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Stayed in the tanning bed too long....


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

Chocolate Fallow buck for sure!!!!!!


----------

